

The new EC2 instance monitoring graphs in Amazone's console are awesome - petervandijck
http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2009/09/04/4622/monitoring-in-aws-console

======
njharman
Other than being kind of small, tracking only 3 things, and costing $10 month
what do these have over munin, cacti, or other RDD graphers?

~~~
jeffbarr
> Other than being kind of small

You can click on the graphs to expand them.

> tracking only 3 things,

Depending on how you count, 3 or 5:

* CPU Utilization * Disk Reads * Disk Writes * Network Traffic In * Network Traffic Out

The graphs are integrated with the AWS Management Console, it is easy to start
(or stop) collecting data, you don't need to do any setup, and you don't need
to find a place to store the data.

------
thamer
By the way, they use <canvas> on Firefox 3.5.

